# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Unerschrocken Praid

## Tatjana K

unerschrocken praid

----------


## Tatjana

Вот эта последняя фотка, оба милые, милые и совершенно сонные. :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana K

Тренировка Томми Ванхала и Мирва 07.06.09 тренировочная площадка SPL KOTKA Finland

----------


## Tatjana K

Томми со своей собакой




Качество фото желает быть лучше, но ближе было не подойти.

----------


## Nubira

замечательные фото :) радуйте нас почаще  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд 6 мес.

----------


## Lex

*Tatjana K*Ой, какой уже братик солидный... :0190:

----------


## Tatjana K

спасибо :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana K

Российские спортсмены (Москва) на тренинге в Финляндии У Томми Ванхала (Котка).



Ирина.


 В работе.


Юлия.

----------


## Tatjana K



----------


## Tatjana K

]



Томми СУПЕР !!!

----------


## Tatjana K

Теперь о Прайде. Сделали с Томми две тренировки по защите на подушку. Все прошло очень супер. Для 7 мес. возраста он слишком даже хорош .( Было даже сказано И вы верите что ему 7 мес.) В конце тренинга делали прыжок, Прайд отработал ну просто супер, как будто всю жизнь жил в пасти с подушкой. На данный момент все очень здорово , но любая защита предполагает хорошое послушание, так  что предстоит много работы. Надеюсь , что Томми мне в этом поможет. :0188:

----------


## Tatjana K

Прайд здесь ему 9 мес.

----------


## Tatjana K

После очередной тренировки по защите 8.11.09 хвалил его Томми. Говорит классная псинка даже очень. :0190:

----------


## Tatjana K

Герман и Прайд

----------


## Tatjana

> После очередной тренировки по защите 8.11.09 хвалил его Томми. Говорит классная псинка даже очень.


Таня, ты бы рассказала, каким образом проходит тренировка? Сколько на данный момент уже их было? На что делается упор, как работает Томми, как реагирует Прайд? Я уверена, что всем это интересно! Уже многие знают о Томми, как о великолепном мастере. Напиши пожалуйста поподробнее. :Ax: 
Если ты будешь описывать тут каждый тренинг по защите, да если еще и с видео, то цены не было бы этой информации. У тебя у одной из русскоязычных есть возможность заниматься защитой с Томми постоянно.

----------


## Lex

> Герман и Прайд


Как они здесь похожи с Пико  :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana K

Каждая тренировка начинается  с подготовки как  собаки так и  проводника к нормативным командам.

 Проводник выходит на точку начала тренировки и подает команду  собаке « сидеть»  в положении рядом.  После чего  проводник дает команду фигуранту «фигурант». Фигурант начинает движение на свою позицию напротив проводника и собаки на расстоянии 2 метров. Во время движения фигуранта моя задача , чтобы собака никак не реагировала на движение фигуранта и находилась в положени  сидя рядом(поводок ослаблен) не издовая ни каких звуков.Данное упражнение для нас очень важно, потому что Прайд заводится с пол оборота на атаку и орет как резанный.  После  двух  акцентированных тренировок мне удалось добиться чтобы он выполнял  команду сидеть (рядом) при движении фигуранта с подушкой,  но  его ор пока полностью убрать не удалось.

 Когда фигурант останавливается на требуемом расстоянии , собака ( в положение сидя рядом) должна продолжать находиться в спокойном состоянии. После чего фигурант начинает вызывать возбуждение .  Даю команду «ЧЧЧА»(  это моя команда в смысле» взять«)и удерживаю на натянутом поводке длинной 1,5 метра. Томми  держа подушку в двух руках водит из стороны в сторону не давая собаке произвести хватку, после нескольких  движений из стороны в сторону даёт захват. Во время хватки производятся замахи над собакой, удары плеткой по земле совместно с криком ”БАМ»( он просто орет все что угодно) .

Томми дает мне знак , что я могу подойти кладу руку под челюсть второй глажу Прайда по голове. Собака должна находиться в спокойном состоянии не перекусывая подушку. После этого отцепляем собаку от подушки давая команду «Дай» если не получается  то механически( разжимаем челюсть). Главное в процессе не забывать хвалить. 
Повторяем это упражнения несколько раз. 

Во второй части Томми оставляет подушку справа  от меня, на расстоянии около 70 см , отходит от нас метров на 5. Задача таже: собака сидит рядом в спокойном состоянии , но следит  за фигурантом, а не  за подушкой. Моя задача сосредоточить его в спокойном состоянии ( без ора) и не дать схватить подушку. И опять конечно же в процессе хвалим.

Третья  и заключительная часть тренировки заключается в том, что фигурант находясь от нас на расстоянии 5-8 местрах возбуждает собаку . Я тоже её завожу после чего Томми дает мне команду отпускать собаку.  Я одновременно даю 
команду «ЧЧЧАА» и отпускаю поводок, собака разгоняетсяи делает в прыжке захват подушки. После захвата Томми борется с Прайдом, подушка не забирается , но мы как можно быстрее удаляемся в прицеп . Какое-то время он лежит спокойно в прицепе с подушкой в пасти я его при этом хвалю и глажу по головке.

----------


## Tatjana K

У Прайда сегодня день рождения 1 год!!!!! :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Ну!!!!!!!!!!! С Днем Рождения! :0433:  :0244:

----------


## Lex

С Днём Рождения  :0433:  :0218:  :0251: 
Как отметили?  :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana K

ТАК ВАС ТОЖЕ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ МЫ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!

----------


## Lex

Спасибо  :Ax:  мы отметили ничем особенным - едой и хорошей прогулкой в лесу  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana K

Это мы уже сегодня гуляем

----------


## Tatjana K

А это уже 26 декабря

----------


## Lex

Братика и братикову семью - с праздниками  :Aw:

----------


## Nikolai



----------

